# Michigan Orchid Society Show



## tomkalina (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi All,

Just a heads up that the Michigan Orchid Society will have it's annual Palm Sunday show this coming weekend, April 23 and 24, 2016. Due to a scheduling conflict at the venue (United Food & Commercial Worker's Union Building, Madison Heights, MI) the show had to be moved from it's original Palm Sunday weekend to this one. 

We've done this show for more than twenty years and it continues to be one of our favorites. Good food, lots of help setting up and tearing down and a friendly atmosphere. Not to mention an active core group of slipper orchid enthusiasts!


----------



## Heather (Apr 18, 2016)

I have to say, I read that and thought, um...do they know when Palm Sunday was?  Good luck with the show, Tom!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 18, 2016)

Will future shows be Palm Sunday or later? I have a sister in Detroit, so I may want to time a coinciding visit...


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 18, 2016)

Future shows will be over Palm Sunday weekends.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 18, 2016)

See you Sunday, Tom!


----------



## littlefrog (Apr 18, 2016)

Due to work, I will have to miss it. Have fun without me guys.


----------



## abax (Apr 18, 2016)

Dot, be sure to take lots of photos if you have time. I haven't been to a show in ages and I need at least a visual
fix.

BTW, the 23rd is Passover which begins at sundown on the 22nd.


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 19, 2016)

We'll miss you, Rob! Stop by if you can......


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 20, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing you, Dot! (And Lee as well)


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 19, 2017)

*Michigan Orchid Society Show - 2017*

Hi All,

Just a heads up that the Michigan Orchid Society will have it's annual Spring show this coming weekend, March 25-26, 2017. It's been close to twenty-five years since we started doing this show and it continues to be one of our favorites. Good food, lots of help setting up/tearing down and a friendly atmosphere. Not to mention an active core group of slipper orchid enthusiasts!
__________________


----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2017)

Enjoy. Please take a few photos for us.


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 27, 2017)

A great show, thanks to the Michigan Orchids Society volunteers. No AOS awards for us, because of awards granted previously to the same clones, but a fun time touching base with old customers and being pampered by the MOS. This is one of our signature baskets.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 27, 2017)

Beautiful plants, Tom. It was a good show -- good to see you, also.


----------



## abax (Mar 27, 2017)

I love the basket idea for the display...very folksy and not
over done. Sometimes admiration is better than awards.


----------

